# Informative Speech coming up



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm taking a speech communication class towards my degree. I'm getting a head start looking at the assignments (which I have to post videos onto youtube to be critiqued by my classmates). I see the need to do my informative speech on pit bull and bully breeds. Anyone want to help me get a jump start? I have to have two valuable internet resources that I can site. It's a 5 minute presentation. Maybe you all can help me find the points to hit on the topic and elaborate. I'll be working on the presentation until probably the middle of February, and I will be videoing no later than Feb 20.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

If I must speak I prefer it to count and educate


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I did my informative on pit bulls as well (last quarter). I am waiting for my bus right now but can dig up my outline when I get home. I used the "find the pit bull" thing in my power point, it was a big hit.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

PRSweetKandi said:


> I'm taking a speech communication class towards my degree. I'm getting a head start looking at the assignments (which I have to post videos onto youtube to be critiqued by my classmates). I see the need to do my informative speech on pit bull and bully breeds. Anyone want to help me get a jump start? I have to have two valuable internet resources that I can site. It's a 5 minute presentation. Maybe you all can help me find the points to hit on the topic and elaborate. I'll be working on the presentation until probably the middle of February, and I will be videoing no later than Feb 20.


What's your email address I'll send you everything I have as I wrote a paper back in college on the BSL of Pit Bull type dogs. Made an A. I'll send you everything I have resource wise too and the power points if you want.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Also, your school may have a link to an online source database where you can access reputable, peer reviewed sources.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

[email protected]

Every person educated I think counts. Thanks


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

good luck! Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks... I gotta figure out what points I want to make as big ones... and things like that. It's an online class, and I have to post my video speech to youtube, so if I'm not too embarressed I will post it on here. LOL


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

One of the main points I made was the difference between human aggression and dog aggression. To me that is one of the most important and the biggest source of misunderstanding about the APBT.


----------



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

I would say watch the 'State of the union' speech that President Obama did last night for a great speech example. Man that guy can speak! Sheesh. I know its not related to Pitbulls, but still informative pointers can be taken from his lecture method.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

bumpity bump


----------



## bullycorner (Jul 5, 2012)

I was looking for information and some possible suggestions on writing an informative speech for my public speaking class and read your post. I could use some help with it if you are willing. Thanks


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Well I opened with a small history, the differences of misconceptions between bullies and pit bulls. Temperament. Drive. Etc. It has been a while since I did this speech. I'll have to look and see if I can find my notes.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

bullycorner said:


> I was looking for information and some possible suggestions on writing an informative speech for my public speaking class and read your post. I could use some help with it if you are willing. Thanks


This was my opener I used in my speech class I had back in March. Just to give you an idea. This is just directly from my outline.

Title: The American Pit Bull Terrier
Purpose: To inform my audience on the canine breed, American Pit Bull Terrier.

I. Introduction 
A. Attention Material: What do Life Magazine, Buster Brown Shoes, The Little Rascals, Helen Keller and World War I have in common? All of these used Pit Bulls in one way or another. 
B. Tie to the audience: Did you know that the American Pit Bull Terrier was once known as the American Sweetheart Dog? Many companies and America itself used the American Pit Bull Terrier as a mascot to show qualities that the breed had such as "Loyalty & Strength" hoping these qualities would then in turn be associated with them.
C. Credibility material: I have owned this breed for close to a decade now. I know how gentle and loving this breed can be when given the proper upbringing. 
D. Preview: I am going to talk about the breed's history, standard, and some famous American Pit Bull Terriers.


----------

